# job in gran canaria?



## Princesslauren (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey I'm moving out to gran canaria next month. Any ideas best way of going about getting a job??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, you must know that Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe! Read the sticky thread on the economic and employment situation, above, if you haven´t already.

If you speak fluent Spanish, and have a skill that is in demand, with qualifications recognised in Spain, you can take your chance - along with four million unemployed Spaniards - for any job that comes up. 

If you are hoping for casual work in an English-speaking resort, it´s really a case of who you know, being in the right place at the right time, and a large amount of good luck!


----------



## Princesslauren (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah ok. Thanks for your reply  I don't really have much choice but to move though as my partner has to relocate for work. I suppose il take my chances and then learn Spanish.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Princesslauren said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for your reply  I don't really have much choice but to move though as my partner has to relocate for work. I suppose il take my chances and then learn Spanish.


There are worse places to be ... 
Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Unemployment in Gran Canaria is a problem, however last month the province of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria showed a decrease!!!!!!!!

Where are you re locating to? Gran Canaria is a beautiful island, you should enjoy your new life,

Hepa


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Reading this might give some insight. Also, there was an article which I just read today which said about huge foreigner job losses on Canaries.

 Unemployment Continues To Rise Tenerife News in English from News In the Sun


----------



## Princesslauren (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh no not sounding hopefull!! I'm not completely sure where we are goin to live yet. Heading over next week for a few days to get accommodation sorted and then move at beginning of April.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Princesslauren said:


> Oh no not sounding hopefull!! I'm not completely sure where we are goin to live yet. Heading over next week for a few days to get accommodation sorted and then move at beginning of April.


It certainly isn't, and there's no two ways about it, the odds are stacked against you. But you don't know until you try. You might just end up being in the right place at the right time.
Hope things work out for you.


----------



## larrie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of applying for a job in the Gran canaria. Can anyne tell me what the intrent is like in terms of availabilty and speed.

Thanks.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

larrie said:


> I'm thinking of applying for a job in the Gran canaria. Can anyne tell me what the intrent is like in terms of availabilty and speed. Thanks.


The whole island is pretty much covered. It really depends where you are. With mobile internet upload is slow and the whole daily limit for up and download is 100MB tops. Movistar has just 30MB for 3eu/day.


----------



## bjhesol (Jan 2, 2012)

You can start to search for jobs online. There are several web sites that employers can find workers. Getting a job as a telemarketer or timesharesseller should go smoothly. The question is whether you want such a job or not. Bartender is another option. But you have an advantage that you will move anyway you have the opportunity to get information once you moved to Gran Canaria. Good luck!


----------

